# Cheap Plastic Repair



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Got around to fixing the various broken pieces of plastic on my brute today.
1/8 drill bit and a wack of sm 4" cable ties, worked great.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats A old Trick Man....I had To do my back mud flaps like that after a few too many high wheelies... looks good thou


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a fine job you did.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Steve, i know it's an old trick but thought i'd post pics so that others that have broken stuff, (who may have missed a previous post) would see that you don't have to go and buy new plastics, till ya can't drill holes anymore.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've done this a few times myself. I usually criss-cross mine....gives your bike that "Stitches" look


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gives er a mean look, just like tacoma said, that stitches look


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It's "FRANKIN-BRUTE"


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> It's "FRANKIN-BRUTE"


LMAO

I have not seen this-ty

I have used sheet metal backer w/rivets


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

If you ever get around to it and can find this stuff, _Plastic Steel_, is the best thing I have ever used. It's a 2 part epeox that needs to be mixed really well. Working time is usually around 10 min, so have the area prepped well and exactly how the insturctions says before. Trust me, you will not have time to do it after its mixed up. No drilling holes, its kind of like super glue for that tough plastic. I have done my share of repairs with this stuff and I mean to tell you, its tough as nails. 
However, for a quick fix, I like the method you are talking about.


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just saw this post. For those of you that need to repair fenders, I bought a kit several years ago that was a v-shaped hot iron that had a hole in it and came with several plastic rods. You cut a grove in the plastic with the iron and then went back in and filled it in with the melted plastic rod. Cabelas does not sell it anymore. But I repaired several sets of plastic oh quads before I sold them. 

Just FYI.


----------



## aaron_j (Jan 30, 2010)

i keep a yield sign to cut into strips, bend to fit and rivet on! only expense is rivets!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

aaron_j said:


> i keep a yield sign to cut into strips, bend to fit and rivet on! only expense is rivets!


 
The department of transportation is looking for you. lmao


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't forget to drill a hole where the crack stops so it won't spread.


----------



## Doughboy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! That looks pretty good. I need to do that to my plastics. I have a couple of cracks on my fenders.


----------

